# Recommend a setup for N/A SR20VE



## jonz (Mar 2, 2016)

the group just done mounting sr20VE to B13 chassis (SS Chassis with 4Wheel discbreak and ABS)
joined as fresh entry for lower class since engine remains stock (just replaced sparkplug, oil, belts)
best time in quarter mile is 14.6secs (portatree timer)
Tire/front 185 60 r14 advan semi slick tires
tire/rear 185 60 r14 ordinary tire (scrap tire d )

we are planning to build fast NA set up, any recommendation??????? 
ECU?
cam gears?
camshaft?
tranny?
other engine internal upgrades?
clutch?


----------



## jonz (Mar 2, 2016)

bolted

a pics right after bolting VE to B13 chassis, its running now, all stock except performance clutch
next move is to improve its performance, 2 weeks from now we'll install
4-1 headers, walbro pump and maybe E-manage ECU

a pic from 1st race, purely underdog


been reading articles online regarding SR20VE but we need info from first hand builders for us to further improve its performance
I dont know if these parts will do much, appreciate a word from you guys 

so we are looking into getting
6 speed LSD tranny??
N1 or 20V cams + camgears??
port/polished intake/exhaust??

we want to build 12 low NA SR20VE or better an 11 low or 10 low in a 1/4 mile run


----------



## Carter_member (Nov 16, 2016)

I think will these will improve the performance surely, but it is hard to tell which is better.


----------

